# F350 Locking Hubs Squeeling?



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been noticing a noise coming from the front end of my truck(2001 F350 7.3). It only happens in 4 wheel drive, no matter if the hubs are locked or unlocked. I had someone else drive the truck back and forth so I could try to record a video of the noise. I did not hear the noise over the engine. A minute later I got in the truck and started plowing and heard it in the cab.

The noise is a high pitch squealing that only happens at low speeds. They also almost feel like they're "binding", but I'm not sure if that's just the 4 wheel drive or not.

Also, at high speeds, the hubs sound like they're grinding whenever I'm off the gas, A.K.A slowing down, doesn't matter if I'm coasting or braking.

So I guess I'm asking, is this just the hubs, or could something farther along in the 4 wheel drive be causing this? Thank you for any help, I just want to now before I go buying parts!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd check the u-joints.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Had to replace mine last year. Check the front drive shaft to to see if the are rotted out too.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

FordFisherman;1412342 said:


> I'd check the u-joints.


I just looked at them, didn't really know what I was looking for my there isn't any play in them.


grandview;1412357 said:


> Had to replace mine last year. Check the front drive shaft to to see if the are rotted out too.


I tried pulling the locking hubs out, but they were stuck and couldn't get them. Does the truck have to be in 2 wheel?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they are locked that's why you feel that binding when you turn.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

grandview;1412397 said:


> If they are locked that's why you feel that binding when you turn.


Ok so that's normal. What about the grinding/binding while slowing down?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All depends how are the pads and rotors,old ?


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

grandview;1412462 said:


> All depends how are the pads and rotors,old ?


Did the brakes a few months ago. It's not them, it only happens when I'm in 4x4.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

my 00 250 had the cv joint in the front drive shaft go out and it did about the same thing


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

stoneexc2;1412476 said:


> my 00 250 had the cv joint in the front drive shaft go out and it did about the same thing


how can I check this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

is it a rotational type squeak??? or a steady smooth squeak??
how to ck ft driveshaft--------unbolt it from axle,move it in and out (the black part) if it dont move,,it needs lube.
move the front u-joint around and see if it binds or is "clicking"-----bad


----------



## mikespenny (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/nblube.php
and
http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/allube.php

A how to on lubing you front end, its a bit tricky on the superduty's.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

dieselss;1412694 said:


> is it a rotational type squeak??? or a steady smooth squeak??
> how to ck ft driveshaft--------unbolt it from axle,move it in and out (the black part) if it dont move,,it needs lube.
> move the front u-joint around and see if it binds or is "clicking"-----bad


It's a steady smooth squeak at low speeds. I'm gonna jack my truck up this weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

there a bearing in the hub that is spinning wrong in the hub I done 5 of them 4 has been left side and other was the right side 
My first replacement went to long and I had to buy new hub spindle assembly
So far the years I fix 99,01,02 all was F350


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

Could be the needle bearing on the back side of the spindle. Mine did that, made a nasty sound..low pitch grind. Take apart like you would to replace axle u joints..you will see the needle bearing on the axle side of spindle. Most neglected bearing on most trucks, (at least mine, that is)


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

It does sound like the stub shaft bearing in the wheel bearing assembly. Make sure to check the shaft as well. 
This is the bearing B2110 from Napa.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

It is located in the wheel bearing assembly.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mrv8outboard;1413968 said:


> It is located in the wheel bearing assembly.


Glad you found a pic I went looking then got side track


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

Pulled the left hub off today and found a lot of metal shavings. Cleaned it out but haven't tested it yet. I think it just something in the hub itself.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

I would think that metal shavings are not a good thing and would dig a little deeper before you go out to plow and rely on the truck. JMO


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The hub or the 4x4 lockout?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MarshallGirvin;1414448 said:


> Pulled the left hub off today and found a lot of metal shavings. Cleaned it out but haven't tested it yet. I think it just something in the hub itself.


Sound like its gone to long the bearing probably been eating at the hub you may have to buy a new hub assembly


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

You need a new hub...like right now.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm going to buy a set of Warn's. They're suppose to be a pretty good value.
http://www.4wheelparts.com/Drivetra...=12&t_s=237&t_pt=6075&t_pl=4618&t_pn=WAR38826


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

The hub you are talking about is the 4x4 manual locking hub mounted on the outside,Right? Not the wheel hub assembly that contains the wheel bearing and stub shaft bearing, right? How about posting some pictures of your failure? Warn hubs are a good upgrade to the OEM manual locking hubs.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

mrv8outboard;1415500 said:


> The hub you are talking about is the 4x4 manual locking hub mounted on the outside,Right? Not the wheel hub assembly that contains the wheel bearing and stub shaft bearing, right? How about posting some pictures of your failure? Warn hubs are a good upgrade to the OEM manual locking hubs.


Yes, I'm referring to the manual locking hub. I took off the stock locking hub by removing the c clip and just pulling on the hub. Inside there is where I found the metal shavings. I'll try to get pictures later.


----------



## MarshallGirvin (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't really see inside too well, but this is the driver side housing that I found all the shavings in.








Driver side hub








Passenger side housing. Didn't find any shavings and I don't think anything is wrong with this side








Passenger side hub


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I put warn lockouts in all of my trucks, the only one that has been a problem is on my 99, they like to rattle themselves loose but thats typicla for all lockouts


----------

